# will parts fit



## frog4813 (Jul 3, 2012)

will fender .door and side door off a 2002 Dodge caravan fit on a 2005 plymoth caravan


----------



## Jackdavid (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya this part is ok and fit easily, My car's doors are fit properly and it asked some one what is the solution, he replied that doors rubber are not adjust and make hurdle in closing it.


----------

